# A little review - Canon G1X



## KiSchro (Mar 3, 2013)

Hallo - I wrote a little review about the Canon G1X. Language is German.  But maybe there is somebody out there who is interested . You can  find the little serie here: Canon G1X - eine Einschätzung » KiSchro Kunst-Manufaktur


----------



## Tony S (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet !!  Your first post here does not introduce yourself, include a picture or anything about what you do, and you seek to drive up hits to your website.   That'll get you far.


 Give this a try before you start looking to send folks off the Forum to your own site....
Welcomes and Introductions







[h=2]Welcomes and Introductions[/h](13 Viewing)


If you are new to the site, please take a moment and introduce yourself! This is a good section to break the ice and meet our very friendly community! If you have questions on how to use the site, this is also the place to ask.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 4, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Sweet !!  Your first post here does not introduce yourself, include a picture or anything about what you do, and you seek to drive up hits to your website.   That'll get you far.
> 
> Give this a try before you start looking to send folks off the Forum to your own site....
> Welcomes and Introductions
> ...



Don't be hatin' just cuz Sie können nicht sprechen Deutsch.


----------



## KiSchro (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello - of course you are right! 

My name is Gabriel and I am from Villingen in Germany. I wrote this little article because that topic was something important for me. And I think the informations can be interesting for others; or do you think the little article is too bad? I will complete my profile soon!  






rexbobcat said:


> Tony S said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet !!  Your first post here does not introduce yourself, include a picture or anything about what you do, and you seek to drive up hits to your website.   That'll get you far.
> ...


----------

